# Gift Exchange



## Lois (Dec 21, 2016)

*How many of those married still exchange gifts on Christmas?   We have been married for forty-six yrs. and now don't exchange.  Seems like during the year we end up buying something big and that ends up being Christmas.  *


----------



## boaterboi (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Lois. I'm single and I've discussed this with family and we have agreed to stop the obligatory gift exchanging. If we want to surprise one another with a gift then we do so but none are "expected". We can also give gifts any time of the year. We don't really need a holiday to tell us when to do so. Young people don't seem to appreciate the thought that goes into a gift. They want a gift receipt so they can return it and get what they want.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2016)

Lois said:


> *How many of those married still exchange gifts on Christmas?   We have been married for forty-six yrs. and now don't exchange.  Seems like during the year we end up buying something big and that ends up being Christmas.  *



...Been married 53 years and we exchange all year long..


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 22, 2016)

We still exchange gifts, been married 43 years.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 22, 2016)

We're married 36 years and we still exchange gifts - mostly just for fun.  (last year I got moose slippers in preparation for our move to Maine) 

Years ago I realized that all our siblings and friends had grown up children and really didn't NEED more stuff.  I love to get presents so tried to come with something they would use up and didn't have to dust.  The food catalogs with gift baskets were so expensive that I decided to bake my own cookies and send them along with cocoa or coffee or perhaps some other purchased goodie.  UPS ships quickly and everyone says how much they enjoy them.  Pinterest has given me new recipes to try and this year's batches turned out really well - we have new favorites!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 22, 2016)

We don't exchange gifts at Christmas but do for birthdays. It's difficult to think of things to get each other because over the years we've accumulated most of the things we want.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2016)

Lois said:


> *How many of those married still exchange gifts on Christmas?   We have been married for forty-six yrs. and now don't exchange.  Seems like during the year we end up buying something big and that ends up being Christmas.  *



Same here Lois, we've been married 40 years and haven't exchanged Christmas gifts in years.  During the year we'll by each other (or ourselves) things, don't need an official holiday to do it.


----------

